# Meet Encephalon! *pics*



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, this little girl won me over yesterday when I was over at HVRR. She has some neurological issues, the vet seems to think it's congenital or it could be injury related - no one knows for sure. She reportedly suffered a seizure at 2 weeks of age, but since coming to the rescue she hasn't had any problems. The vet also offers that her issues could be from a brain lesion. She shakes her paw here and there, walks in circles at times, more than likely can't see out of her right eye (per the vet today), and will fall over when grooming herself (which is just about the most adorable thing in the world). I named her Encephalon, which is Greek for "in the head." Her nickname is Ensie, though I also call her "brain-problems girl." She's not home yet, but will be soon! She just turned 2 months old yesterday 





































Isn't she adorable?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Aw, what a cutie.


I read her name and was like 8O Encephalitis? But Encephalon. Right.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

she is super cute


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Shes adorable! Im postive she will love her new home with you!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hahaha, I knew you wouldn't be able to resist her wiles!!! :lol: 

She's beautiful Night!! I love those black berks and she has a nice coat. Can't wait to see more tilty coy pics. :wink:

Perfect name too.


----------



## beckoned (May 29, 2007)

Aww, so cute! She looks a heckuvalot like Soot, even the belly stripe is the same!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, she's so cute!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Ha, I knew it was oly a matter of time before she came home with you . She's gorgeous.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

ooh, what a cutie!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

She is adorable. My rather fat rat rolls over when he grooms his back side.


----------

